# Free Tax Software for Individuals



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

Ahh.. It is that time of the year again.

Some list of "free" tax software sites that you might want to look at...

1. studiotax

2. udotaxes

3. Taxman (no Netfile)


----------



## cwiebe (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tax Software choices*

Looks like I'd have to go all the way to QuickTax Platinum to be able to handle dividends, capital gain/loss.

Any suggestions from anyone which sw can handle investment related activities for individuals?


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

I've used Studio Tax for the last 4 years. It handled my dividends and capital gains/losses.


----------



## vikdulat (Apr 21, 2009)

Mockingbird said:


> Ahh.. It is that time of the year again.
> 
> Some list of "free" tax software sites that you might want to look at...
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

cwiebe said:


> Looks like I'd have to go all the way to QuickTax Platinum to be able to handle dividends, capital gain/loss.
> 
> Any suggestions from anyone which sw can handle investment related activities for individuals?


I'm not sure what you need, but any tax software should handle dividends and investment-related info. There's no need for a premium version unless you are self-employed and have business income.

As a caveat for the free tax software, none of them handle Quebec Taxes.


----------



## ireflect (Jun 28, 2009)

I recommend MyTax by Peel software to individuals who want to get their hands a little bit dirty, but still want some automation over filling out paper forms. It's basically a big Excel file that has been formatted to look exactly like the CRA's forms.

It's free (recommended $10 donation)

http://www.peeltech.ca/mytax.shtml


----------

